# Strange very small resale contract...Canterbury



## ronparise (Mar 7, 2013)

Offered on ebay is a 28000 point contract at Canterbury...This isnt even enough for one night there.

However, given the low mf/1000 points even paying the minimum program fee, (the seller quotes $22/mo total fees) this, it seems to me is an ideal way to get an RCI membership and access to  Last Call reservations...
 and 28000 points is enough for a week at a resort like Fairfield Glade (a studio in quiet time) or 4 nights in Prime time. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-Poi...00903930209?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2ec6ceb161


----------



## jebloomquist (Mar 7, 2013)

I looked at this one this morning, but according to my 6 year MF calculator, the MF is over $10/1000 when all fees are considered. I do look at all Canterbury sales, but this is just to rich for me.

Jim


----------



## MFT (Mar 7, 2013)

I looked also at it. 28K...  wow.

I went to an "owner's update" last fall, and the salesman was trying to pick apart my portfolio, and looked at me and said "why did you biy a 77K and an 84K contract... that seems strange? These low point contract aren't very desirable..."

I told him that when I bought them, closing and transfer were only about $300 each, and for $1 per contract, it wasn't a bad deal.  I then asked him, "why does Wyndham sell 77K contracts if you feel they aren't desirable?"

I can't imagine buying just a 28K contract.  But as Ron has stated, it's a good foot in the door for access to RCI Last Calls and Extra Vacations.

As far as the MF, it's because the program fees are calculated in.  Roll this into a current membership, and I'm sure the MF's will be closer to the under $4 range, as Canterberry normally is.


----------



## drbeetee (Mar 7, 2013)

*Closing fees*

Its around $900 dollars for closing fees.  I would have to walk away from that one.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 7, 2013)

Wan't there a time you could deposit 27K 28,000 and get a blue week from RCI

The Fit hit the Shan around here when that program was terminated


----------



## siesta (Mar 7, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Wan't there a time you could deposit 27K  and get a blue week from RCI
> 
> The Fit hit the Shan around here when that program was terminated


Yes it was 28k though


----------



## marybaby08 (Mar 7, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Offered on ebay is a 28000 point contract at Canterbury...This isnt even enough for one night there.
> 
> However, given the low mf/1000 points even paying the minimum program fee, (the seller quotes $22/mo total fees) this, it seems to me is an ideal way to get an RCI membership and access to  Last Call reservations...
> and 28000 points is enough for a week at a resort like Fairfield Glade (a studio in quiet time) or 4 nights in Prime time.
> ...



Ron what is the minimum program fee?


----------



## jebloomquist (Mar 7, 2013)

This auction states that the MF is $22/month. That calculates to $264/year.

Subtract the $126 minimum program fee and this results in $138. Now add $.56 * 28 or $15.68 to the $138 to get $153.68 per year. This results in a MF of $5.48/1000. This looks too high to me for Canterbury. 

Then add in the closing and transfer fees of $499 and $266 averaged over my 6 years and 28k points and the MF/1000 is $10.24/1000 over 6 years.

Too many thing shout NO! to this auction.

Jim


----------



## markb53 (Mar 7, 2013)

jebloomquist said:


> This auction states that the MF is $22/month. That calculates to $264/year.
> 
> Subtract the $126 minimum program fee and this results in $138. Now add $.56 * 28 or $15.68 to the $138 to get $153.68 per year. This results in a MF of $5.48/1000. This looks too high to me for Canterbury.
> 
> ...



Seems high to me to. When I did a owners update less than a year ago they were quoting MF about $3.50/k not nearly $5.00. So either they have jumped way up, or the quoted price of $22.00 per month is wrong.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 7, 2013)

*Scoop on the Small Canterbury Deed...*

Here's the scoop on this small deed...

Thank you for the interest in my timeshare auction. This contract was purchased as a small contract to help increase the owner's total Wyndham Points. It more than likely gave them just enough to book what they were unable to before when they did not own the additional 28,000 points. It is not too common, but you will find smaller contracts like this that don't necessarily reflect a day or week at that particular resort.

If you are looking for a certain property that you do not see in our Ebay store, please visit www.cjtimeshares.com to view our entire inventory currently for sale.

If you have any additional questions, please do not hesitate to ask.

Best regards,
CJ Timeshares, LLC

- pricelessvacations34


----------



## ronparise (Mar 7, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> Here's the scoop on this small deed...
> 
> Thank you for the interest in my timeshare auction. This contract was purchased as a small contract to help increase the owner's total Wyndham Points. It more than likely gave them just enough to book what they were unable to before when they did not own the additional 28,000 points. It is not too common, but you will find smaller contracts like this that don't necessarily reflect a day or week at that particular resort.
> 
> ...



I think Nick is feeding you a load of crap..Chances are he has no idea what the background on any one of his sales is...The answer will be in the estoppel, which any interested buyer should ask for..


----------



## MFT (Mar 15, 2013)

Reposted on e-bay again.  Guess it didn't sell the first time round.


----------



## kalua (Mar 16, 2013)

*small contracts*

I think you will probably find that these small contracts were purchased under high pressure sales, the people bought just what they had to, to get out the door ,and didn't know enough about wyndham or to rescind, I have a 25,000 point contract a myrtle beach,fee's I think $163. per year, I was at an update in feb 2012, and they were acting like they didn't know how a contract could be so small, and said that a family probably split one contract up in several small ones, the other guy said it could be but he had never heard of splitting a contract. and that is why I bought a small contract was to use rci, after that and using rci several years,I bought more points and now I don't need it but it was good for that  just my opinion


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm considering this....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/28-000-WYND...10635097767?pt=Timeshares&hash=item48534b6ea7


----------



## brandons1981 (Mar 25, 2013)

I wouldnt want to pay the 300 transfer fee for 28k points.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 25, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I'm considering this....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/28-000-WYND...10635097767?pt=Timeshares&hash=item48534b6ea7



BAD MOVE.

You have to pay a "base line" fee for the computer system, RCI membership, etc of about $117 plus the MFs.

You don't get any real stay (a nite maybe). No deposits in RCI. 

Just get a good weeks worth of points - 154K- 203K for a 1bdr or 189K -308K for a 2/2. The closing and transfer fees are the same for a small deed or a usable deed. Credit pool the points for $39 and use them when you basicly NEED them.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 25, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> BAD MOVE.
> 
> You have to pay a "base line" fee for the computer system, RCI membership, etc of about $117 plus the MFs.
> 
> ...



+1!

After a little more research, it would be about $240 for these points, deducting the $89 for RCI, that's still $151 for 28,000 points or $5.40 a 1,000 points of.....very hard, if not impossible, to use points....


----------



## ronparise (Mar 25, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I'm considering this....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/28-000-WYND...10635097767?pt=Timeshares&hash=item48534b6ea7



I agree with you if your goal is to get the included rci account, or if you need just a small number of points to do what you need to do with Wyndham,

and I think well worth the $300 transfer fee


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 25, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I agree with you if your goal is to get the included rci account, or if you need just a small number of points to do what you need to do with Wyndham,
> 
> and I think well worth the $300 transfer fee



My Patriots Place unit that was getting my 53 TPU's for about $15.40 per TPU, RCI has demoted to 48 TPU's and is now $17 a TPU....I was never really happy with $15+ but .40 cents wasn't that bad....Now $2 over....

It's on the edge of "do i really want to keep an almost $20 per tpu trader?" So i'm starting to look other places.....


----------



## smiley2021 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ron,

Does the RCI membership and access to Last Call reservations have any real value?   I guess my question is do the last call reservations every have any good locations?


----------



## jebloomquist (Mar 25, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I agree with you if your goal is to get the included rci account, or if you need just a small number of points to do what you need to do with Wyndham,
> 
> and I think well worth the $300 transfer fee



Let’s look at the maintenance fee stated in the ad, $117.36/year. Since the Wyndham program fee is a minimum of $127 per account on most accounts, this owner either has more points elsewhere, or is misstating the maintenance fee. 

I will assume the former. Therefore the HOA fees would be $117.36 – 28 * $0.56 = $101.68. This divided by 28 is $3.63, not too bad.

Now let’s look at some reasons to buy this property.

First, you want the thrill up your leg of having an RCI account, because you have no Wyndham or RCI accounts. Add the minimum program fee of $127 to the $101.68 HOA fee and the maintenance fee jumps to $228.68 per year, or $8.17/1000 points. This is not such a good deal, just to get an RCI account.

Or second, you want to add to your existing Wyndham holdings. If the maintenance fee stays at $117.39, or $4.19/1000 points, it would be great. But, what about the $299 transfer fee? Let’s spread it over 10 years, 4 more that I usually do, but what I think Ron uses. $299 / 10 / 28 = $1.07 per 1000 points. So, if you do things long term, your unadjusted for yearly increased maintenance fee per 1000 points is $4.19 + $1.07 or $5.26 / 1000 points. This isn’t too bad for Ron. But, my equivalent number over 6 years would be $5.97 / 1000 points, which is more than I like to (invest).

So, if you are a newbie, then no. But, if you just want to add to your existing Wyndham portfolio, sure, why not?

Jim


----------



## ronparise (Mar 25, 2013)

smiley2021 said:


> Ron,
> 
> Does the RCI membership and access to Last Call reservations have any real value?   I guess my question is do the last call reservations every have any good locations?



No probably not...but I dont think that there any really bad locations either. But at $300 a week ...does it really matter?


----------



## chriskre (Mar 26, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> If you are looking for a certain property that you do not see in our Ebay store, please visit www.cjtimeshares.com to view our entire inventory currently for sale.
> 
> If you have any additional questions, please do not hesitate to ask.
> 
> ...



Well he is violating ebay policy of trying to steer business off the site.
He better be careful with this linking to an outside website.
If someone turns him in, he'll get a big spanking from Uncle ebay.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Nov 1, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Offered on ebay is a 28000 point contract at Canterbury...This isnt even enough for one night there.
> 
> However, given the low mf/1000 points even paying the minimum program fee, (the seller quotes $22/mo total fees) this, it seems to me is an ideal way to get an RCI membership and access to  Last Call reservations...
> and 28000 points is enough for a week at a resort like Fairfield Glade (a studio in quiet time) or 4 nights in Prime time.
> ...



Hi Ron,

I think I need help deciding on the same thing just a different property.  Canterbury I hear is very nice! Fees seem o.k. too.  What is the purpose to add points to your total points owned with Wyndham or just to have a deed there?  You could use those points for a few nights elsewhere in Club Wyndham during the week or for a weekend night somewhere?


----------



## comicbookman (Nov 2, 2013)

cynthiastime said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> I think I need help deciding on the same thing just a different property.  Canterbury I hear is very nice! Fees seem o.k. too.  What is the purpose to add points to your total points owned with Wyndham or just to have a deed there?  You could use those points for a few nights elsewhere in Club Wyndham during the week or for a weekend night somewhere?



I recently added a small contract to my account, even though I do not need more points.  The seller paid closing and transfer and the contract cost me $1.  For that dollar I was able to add me children to the new small deed which gets them onto my account as owners.  the ongoing maint fees are smaller than if this deed was standing alone,, since I have an existing account


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow!  You did get a great deal! It sounds  like your plan worked rather nicely too and the price was right!

I was reading Ron's post on these boards about a small contract.  I like the idea too.  I think it is very appealing.  A very small contract can make sense!  Getting most of the benefits without the huge expense.  Use of both 

Wyndham and RCI.

I have learned and enjoyed a lot from reading Ron's posts.   I have also learned quite a bit reading the posts on Tug by guests & members who have been there and done that!   There are many interesting views and planning 

strategies on how to use those Wyndham points and the system better!!!

Curious? Did you purchase 28K, 77K, or more?  


Cynthia T. 

Advice is Always Welcome!


----------



## comicbookman (Nov 4, 2013)

77k.  It was the smallest available for $1 with seller paying all the fees.


----------

